# Wyndham resorts availablilty



## tahoe50 (Aug 30, 2011)

I am close to becoming an owner, but have become concerned about availability at different resorts.  I am buying points because I want the flexibility to travel to different cities.  I understand red weeks, but in general I assumed there was enough space at a Wyndham place to stay at without difficulty.  Can anyone give their thougts/opinions?  thank you!


----------



## siesta (Aug 30, 2011)

Depending on the resorts, typically good availability. If there is something specific let me know, i dont mind checking availability for u.


----------



## vckempson (Aug 30, 2011)

Unless you want something so specific as Mardi Gras week or the Cherry Blossom Festival then availability is pretty good.  For specific weeks during special events you may need to be Johnny on the spot 10 months in advance to get what you want.


----------



## tahoe50 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Wyndham availability*



siesta said:


> Depending on the resorts, typically good availability. If there is something specific let me know, i dont mind checking availability for u.



For short vacations, can you typically go any day of the week?  thanks


----------



## siesta (Aug 30, 2011)

Most resorts require friday, sat, sun checkin for prime season. But within the express reservation window any day of the week with a 2 night minimum.


----------



## tahoe50 (Aug 30, 2011)

siesta said:


> Most resorts require friday, sat, sun checkin for prime season. But within the express reservation window any day of the week with a 2 night minimum.


Thank you!  How much time is that window?  There is so much info it can be overwhelming. 
Also, where can I read about banking points and the options for this?  or in general do you know how it works?  thanks again


----------



## siesta (Aug 30, 2011)

tahoe50 said:


> Thank you!  How much time is that window?  There is so much info it can be overwhelming.
> Also, where can I read about banking points and the options for this?  or in general do you know how it works?  thanks again


 check out the wyndham member directory. You will find the description of each reservation period (express, standard, and home), and also about banking with RCI. Also, if you havent already, check out goofyhobbies guide to wyndham located in the stickies at the top of the wyndham forum


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 30, 2011)

Advanced Reservation Priority (where you can ONLY book the specific resort that your deed is at *) - booking window is 13 to 10 months.  This gives owners at that resort a leg up.

Standard Reservation Period - Window is 10 months to 3 months.   Anyone can book anything.  You are limited to 3, 4 or 7 day bookings for PRIME season weeks only.  2 Day minimum for all other seasons.

Express Reservation Period - Window is 3 months or less.  Anyone can book anything, 2 day minimum for any season.  (You can book a single day, BUT ONLY if a single day is already available).

VIP Perks (Discounts and Free upgrades) start appearing at the 60, 45, and 30 day windows depending on your VIP level, Platinum, Gold, or VIP.  If you purchased resale you are not eligible for any VIP perks.  

But read the guide in the previous link.  There are a few sections about how the program works that are useful.  Don't bother looking at all the points charts and resort pictures until you have read the program stuff.



* there are some other complicaitons if you own a fixed week converted to points, as you can only ARP your underlying week, NOT just any week.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 30, 2011)

tahoe50 said:


> I assumed there was enough space at a Wyndham place to stay at without difficulty.  Can anyone give their thougts/opinions?  thank you!



Best NOT make that assumption.  Or you will be disappointed. 

Summer week Mrytle Beach you need ARP or nearly forget it.

Holiday weeks in select places. You need at least 10 - 8 months, early in the Standard season is required.

Off Season / Shoulder Season most resort you are just fine for Express season

Less than full weeks, flexible schedule, you will be OK for most places 

Exceptions generally are Alexandria, Destin locations, Royal Vista, as mentioned Mrtyle Beach, Newport, San Diego.

Im sure I am missing a few more and someone can chime in.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 30, 2011)

> Summer week Mrytle Beach you need ARP or nearly forget it.


True for Seawatch, and usually Westwinds.  Not necessarily true for Ocean Blvd, but the points to stay there are higher.  Same with Destin; the new (and high-point) resort sometimes has inventory when the other (lower-point) resorts are booked.

That said, I second siesta's recommendation: READ the Directory.  Read it carefully.  Then, read it a second time, and take notes about things that you don't understand.  If you don't know the difference between Advance, Standard, and Express reservation windows, you should NOT buy anything just yet.


----------



## massvacationer (Aug 30, 2011)

OP

Give us some examples of the reservations that you want to make (and how far in advance), and we can tell you how easy it'll be.


----------



## SunSandGirl (Aug 30, 2011)

bnoble said:


> If you don't know the difference between Advance, Standard, and Express reservation windows, you should NOT buy anything just yet.



That is a bit harsh!  

I don't agree, I don't think most of us knew that information when we bought.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 30, 2011)

SunSandGirl said:


> That is a bit harsh!
> 
> I don't agree, I don't think most of us knew that information when we bought.



Call it tough love...I didnt know a lot before I bought that I wish I did...If I knew then what I know now, I would have made some different decisions


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 30, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Call it tough love...



Being harsh is probably not needed it is a learning curve and if people are getting into the timeshare industry, it is going to cost money on the learning curve.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 30, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Being harsh is probably not needed it is a learning curve and if people are getting into the timeshare industry, it is going to cost money on the learning curve.



And WHO is that money going to? I rather have really HAPPY fellow owners at my Wyndham resorts than people who feel that the system is too hard to learn, not what they want, that they are nickled and dimed to death, or they own stuff that costs too much in maintenance fees.

Happy people will pay their MFs and come on vacation, float in the pool, and hoist a beer with me.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 30, 2011)

SunSandGirl said:


> That is a bit harsh!
> 
> I don't agree, I don't think most of us knew that information when we bought.



It's your money, spend it however you like.  But, it's easy to buy a timeshare, and very very hard to dispose of one.  Therefore, there is no hurry to buy anything---there will always be more for sale tomorrow.  In light of that, it's extremely prudent to take your time and make sure the the thing you are buying is the the thing you really want.


----------



## SunSandGirl (Aug 30, 2011)

bnoble said:


> It's your money, spend it however you like.  But, it's easy to buy a timeshare, and very very hard to dispose of one.  Therefore, there is no hurry to buy anything---there will always be more for sale tomorrow.  In light of that, it's extremely prudent to take your time and make sure the the thing you are buying is the the thing you really want.



This is true, but Tahoe50 said that he already bought and was asking questions.  

IMO I thought your previous comment was a little harsh, since most of us bought at least our first timeshare from the developer with very little knowledge about the product we were purchasing.  Yes, hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## BellaWyn (Aug 30, 2011)

*Harsh vs Pragmatic*



SunSandGirl said:


> ....Tahoe50 said that he already bought and was asking questions.  ....IMO I thought your previous comment was a little harsh,


The OP said "close to becoming an owner" which could have meant multiple things.  Brian's comment read as more pragmatic than anything else.  Wyndham ownership DOES have a learning curve.  The OP came to TUG to get additional information.   The BEST advise so far on this thread was from Siesta (emphasized by B) which was to READ READ READ and study and then study some more (via the Directory or coming back to TUG to ask questions).  B's comment sounded more like an attempt to minimize the OP's potential frustration, which we ALL know will occur unless the WYN programs are understood.

What will really be "harsh" will be the disappointment and frustration that comes with not understanding how to navigate the ownership.  THAT will bite.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 31, 2011)

My read was the same: "I am close to becoming an owner" means "I have not done so yet."  If the OP *has* bought, my advice still stands---read the directory, then read it again and take notes.  It's the best way to make the most of an ownership.


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 31, 2011)

*Elysian - St. thomas*

How hard is it to get into the Elysian the last week of June? We want to go June 23-30, 2012 for our anniversary.  We have bought points but have not come into the system yet.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 31, 2011)

Regarding Elysian - St. Thomas, right now after May 12th through June 30th it looks wide open.  For the last week of June there are Studio Double, Studio King, or Studio Parlor's available.    Is it possible to get your seller to book what you want for you?

I've never been there,  maybe someone else has some "first hand" advice.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 31, 2011)

According to all the listings on eBay, sellers can no longer make bookings for buyers.


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 31, 2011)

SmithOp said:


> According to all the listings on eBay, sellers can no longer make bookings for buyers.



Please clarify.


----------



## cporcellijr (Aug 31, 2011)

so what make Seawatch so popular over the other SC resorts


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 31, 2011)

On the beach and costing a lot less points that Ocean Blvd, the newer resort.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 31, 2011)

bnoble said:


> True for Seawatch, and usually Westwinds.  Not necessarily true for Ocean Blvd, but the points to stay there are higher.  Same with Destin; the new (and high-point) resort sometimes has inventory when the other (lower-point) resorts are booked.



My post did say MB but my brain said Seawatch and Westwinds. 

The other MB resorts, while nice, have a much higher price point and aren't necessarily right on the beach (OB depends on which tower you book).

Certainly there is a supply and demand difference by resort, and it is NOT the same for every resort in an area.


----------



## Free2Roam (Sep 1, 2011)

GeraldineT said:


> Please clarify.



Wyndham no longer allows brokers to make reservations for buyers.  You have to wait until it transfers into your name.  It may be possible for the current owner to make a reservation... but the broker would have to contact the seller and/or put the buyer & seller in touch.


----------



## jont (Sep 4, 2011)

Another noobie question.
I heard/read that getting a reservation in Old Town Alexandria can be very difficult esp. during prime season. Is this true?Best to own there if you want to go there? How about National Harbor? Understand location is not as desirable as OT.

Thanks


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 4, 2011)

I like Old Town Alexandria better.  In my experience, it is harder to get into.  National Harbour is relatively easy, even during the Express Reservation Window.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 4, 2011)

jont said:


> Another noobie question.
> I heard/read that getting a reservation in Old Town Alexandria can be very difficult esp. during prime season. Is this true?Best to own there if you want to go there? How about National Harbor? Understand location is not as desirable as OT.
> 
> Thanks



When I have checked, it seems that it is possible to get reservations at either location at the 10 month windiw.  If you are looking for a very popular time like the cherry blossom festival, I would book it at 10 months though and not put it off - especially for Alexandria.  I have still seen availability later than that but for best success, book at 10 months and you shouldn't need ARP.


----------



## jont (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies. Now back to reading the members directory.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 4, 2011)

jont said:


> Another noobie question.
> I heard/read that getting a reservation in Old Town Alexandria can be very difficult esp. during prime season. Is this true?Best to own there if you want to go there? How about National Harbor? Understand location is not as desirable as OT.
> 
> Thanks



The difference in location and why some say Alexandria is better, has everything to do with the Metro.  Old Town is in  Alexandria, and right on the Metro. Either leave your car at home or park it and forget it. National Harbor is just outside the beltway so convenient to everything if you are driving.  I wouldnt drive into DC, I would drive to a metro stop, take the bus or take the water taxi across the river to Alexandria.

National Harbor is a resort and somewhat self contained. If you intend to enjoy a resort vacation and not even have to leave the property National Harbor is a great location. right on the Potomac. 

If you are driving and want to take day trips to Annapolis, Baltimore or even Ocean City (something of a stretch) or into Virginia to Mount Vernon or Monticello either place will work for you.

Remember too that these are the only 2 timeshare properties in the DC area.You dont have a lot of choices


----------



## vckempson (Sep 5, 2011)

Alexandria is not a hard trade.  Except for special dates, most anything can be had at four or five months out.  Even the Cherry Blossom festival isn't difficult at the 10 month mark. 

I disagree with Ron.  I'd rather stay in Alexandria, especially if I'm not travelling into DC.  Old Towne has much more charm for spending your days strolling around than does National Harbor.  Nat. Harbor has a contrived, fake feel to it, much like walking down main street at Disney.  It was amazingly clean and attractive, but unsettling at the same time.

Having stayed at both, we'll now only stay at Alexandria.


----------



## momeason (Sep 6, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Best NOT make that assumption.  Or you will be disappointed.
> 
> Summer week Mrytle Beach you need ARP or nearly forget it.
> 
> ...



Add Riverside Suites in San Antonio which is a great location. I actually got Riverside thru II but I waited 18 months to get a confirmation and II called me to see if I wanted to go somewhere else. I said no and the confirmation came thru.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 6, 2011)

momeason said:


> Add Riverside Suites in San Antonio which is a great location. I actually got Riverside thru II but I waited 18 months to get a confirmation and II called me to see if I wanted to go somewhere else. I said no and the confirmation came thru.



Riverside is far less points that La Cascada for the same size units.  Reason why it is harder to obtain via Wynd is that the vast majority of owners did not convert to Wyndham Points they remained as week owners, and for now the resort is still II affiliated.  Once of few II that remain with Wyndham.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 6, 2011)

vckempson said:


> Alexandria is not a hard trade.  Except for special dates, most anything can be had at four or five months out.  Even the Cherry Blossom festival isn't difficult at the 10 month mark.
> 
> I disagree with Ron.  I'd rather stay in Alexandria, especially if I'm not travelling into DC.  Old Towne has much more charm for spending your days strolling around than does National Harbor.  Nat. Harbor has a contrived, fake feel to it, much like walking down main street at Disney.  It was amazingly clean and attractive, but unsettling at the same time.
> 
> Having stayed at both, we'll now only stay at Alexandria.



Cullen

I dont disagree, Clearly I gave the wrong impression...Old Town would be my choice too ...certainly if I didnt have a car...National Harbor would be my choice only if I wanted that artificial resort experience and never planned to leave the property.


----------



## momeason (Sep 6, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Riverside is far less points that La Cascada for the same size units.  Reason why it is harder to obtain via Wynd is that the vast majority of owners did not convert to Wyndham Points they remained as week owners, and for now the resort is still II affiliated.  Once of few II that remain with Wyndham.



La Cascada is not in the middle of the Riverwalk, but has better amenities. We thoroughly enjoyed the location and small size of Riverside Suites. Most of the Riverside owners use their weeks. Limited availablity. We also have II, not RCI. We own at Royal Vista.


----------



## bamasteve (Sep 7, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Remember too that these are the only 2 timeshare properties in the DC area.You dont have a lot of choices



I've stayed at both National Harbor and Alexandria.  I vote for Alexandria because of the metro and the easy access to old town on the water as well as the easy metro ride into the city.

I would say that the availability and size of Presidential units at National Harbor is more abundant.  I see them on line quite a bit.  When we have 8 family members traveling together we opted for a National Harbor 4 bedroom.  It was very nice for us all to be together.  However, getting into the city on the Green Line took 45 mins to an hour including driving to the station, parking, and transfers.


----------



## slabeaume (Sep 19, 2011)

*Elysian REsort*

I sent my daughter and son in law there for 5 nights about a week ago.  They loved the place and the beach there.  They picked the king studio over the upgrade to the king parlor because it looks like the parlors don't have true beds---just murphy beds or fold out couches.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 9, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Cullen
> 
> I dont disagree, Clearly I gave the wrong impression...Old Town would be my choice too ...certainly if I didnt have a car...National Harbor would be my choice only if I wanted that artificial resort experience and never planned to leave the property.



IMO, a major problem with National Harbor _vis a vis_ Old Town Alexandria is the price of eateries in the area.  There are no family style restaurants, no reasonably priced chain restaurants, no diners for breakfast, etc.

As mentioned, there are big differences in transportation.  The King Street Metro station is across the street from OTA.  At National Harbor, there is a bus stop about a block away.  Service to the Branch Ave Metro station is pretty good, every half hour, I think and only about a ten or twelve minute bus ride.  We spent 4th of July weekend at National Harbor, used the bus and Metro rail to get to the Nationals baseball game on the 4th.  It was pretty easy.

We live ten minutes from OTA and twenty minutes from National Harbor and have stayed at both places.  We've lived here for 26 years and I don't want to drive into the District.  Unless you know the District pretty well, you don't want to either.  Metro rail is very easy to negotiate (walk left, stand right on the escalators and you'll fit right in), Metro bus only slightly less so.  Get an all day pass and go for it.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 9, 2011)

chapjim said:


> Metro rail is very easy to negotiate (walk left, stand right on the escalators and you'll fit right in), .



I grew up in Washington and rode the metro every day for 10 years...I guess you can still tell the natives from the tourists..Its not just the cameras and baseball hats...Its how they ride the escalators in the metro stations


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 9, 2011)

*availability promises at wyndham presentation*

i went to a wyndham presentation and they promised that i could get the beach walk resort in honolulu anytime in the winter without owning there.  Is that true?


----------



## ronparise (Oct 9, 2011)

probably with a little advance planning I see a week in Feb and lots in March


----------



## learnalot (Oct 9, 2011)

Tamaradarann said:


> i went to a wyndham presentation and they promised that i could get the beach walk resort in honolulu anytime in the winter without owning there.  Is that true?



Most likely, yes.  Generally speaking, almost any reservation in Wyndham can be made at the 10 month mark.  Consistent exceptions to this include Seawatch at Myrtle Beach in the summer and special event weeks such as new orleans at mardi gras, bike week at daytona.  These generally require ARP to get unless you happen to get lucky and catch a cancellation later.  (There is no waiting list for cancellations - you just have to be the person who sees it when it pops up.)


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 9, 2011)

SunSandGirl said:


> This is true, but Tahoe50 said that he already bought and was asking questions.


Not that it matters, but the OP didn't say that at all. 



> IMO I thought your previous comment was a little harsh, since most of us bought at least our first timeshare from the developer with very little knowledge about the product we were purchasing.  Yes, hindsight is 20/20.


To me, the percentage of TUG readers/posters who had little understanding going in is irrelevent.  One of the main reasons I came here (and to the DIS for DVC stuff) was to learn from the mistakes of others who were willing to share their wisdom.

Brian's advice was, "If you don't fully understand how the system works, you're not really ready to buy yet."   That's very sound advice, and at its worst, "tough love," as Ron described it.

That fact that many, many timeshare purchasers don't understand what they're buying *supports* Brian's advice...not contradicts it!


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 9, 2011)

ronparise said:


> I grew up in Washington and rode the metro every day for 10 years...I guess you can still tell the natives from the tourists..Its not just the cameras and baseball hats...Its how they ride the escalators in the metro stations


:hysterical:   Yep!


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 11, 2011)

Brian's advice was said:
			
		

> very[/U] sound advice, and at its worst, "tough love," as Ron described it.
> 
> That fact that many, many timeshare purchasers don't understand what they're buying *supports* Brian's advice...not contradicts it!



Amen, brother. I am also a noob, close to buying, and have learned much more than I would have imagined by poring over this site.  It has been very difficult to not get impulsive on eBay, but I am taking my time so that the love I get when I need it will hopefully not be too tough.


----------

